# DS #1779: Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2008 (USA)



## tempBOT (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2585^^Contributed by Rayder​


----------



## Rayder (Dec 5, 2007)

Save type is FLASH 2Mb.  Oops again.  sigh....


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 5, 2007)

You beat me to the punch Rayder! Has anyone played this game yet?


----------



## Rayder (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> You beat me to the punch Rayder! Has anyone played this game yet?



Ha ha!  I'm inclined to agree with the comment in the NFO.


----------



## luken27 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ive been waiting for this


----------



## guardian_457 (Dec 6, 2007)

the japanese version had english on it , u coulda played the jap one when it came out


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 6, 2007)

OMG YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## your name here (Dec 6, 2007)

Any start-the-game-with-all-cards saves out yet? I'm not in the mood to go through the same collectathon again.


----------



## luken27 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah im waiting for one of those.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 6, 2007)

While a very blatant direct sequel, it remains solid. Oddly addictive.


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(luken27 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Ive been waiting for this


lol fag


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 6, 2007)

Man, now to get addicted again...
It hasn't really been a year since 2007 was released >_>


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 6, 2007)

You suck!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(your name here @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Any start-the-game-with-all-cards saves out yet? I'm not in the mood to go through the same collectathon again.




why do that earning cards is half the fun !


----------



## reilina (Dec 6, 2007)

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=39868344

those are jap codes they said it works for US version also.

i have confirm it it works.


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm what changes are there compared to 2007?


----------



## NeverX (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe this is a stupid question but can I use action replay codes without owning an action replay?


----------



## jtroye32 (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(NeverX @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question but can I use action replay codes without owning an action replay?



yes, if your flash card supports action replay cheats (such as the r4)


----------



## Urza (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Fieryshadowz @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Hmm what changes are there compared to 2007?


New sets I would assume.


----------



## reilina (Dec 6, 2007)

well according to my research the last 1 had 1800+ cards (07).
this 1 have 2040 cards (08).

also this version has a tag vs mode (2on2).


----------



## Tsuchy (Dec 6, 2007)

Game kicks ass.. ^_____^


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 6, 2007)

Actually, this is dual-language also. But different. I'll try and make a chart. Correct me if there's any mistake.

Unchanged by language settings on a (J) rom:
Japanese title screen and card images.

(J) rom with DS set to anything except JPN:
English in-game text and title screen options like "New Game" or "Duel World".

Unchanged by language settings on a (U) rom:
English title screen and card images. English title screen options.

(U) rom with DS set to JPN:
Japanese in-game text.

(U) rom with DS set to anything except JPN:
English in-game text.


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 6, 2007)

Downloading now, i'm inclined to give this a go after they started showing this series again in Australia. Haha


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(NeverX @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question but can I use action replay codes without owning an action replay?



Not stupid at all. Its very possible but it depends on which flashcard you own.


----------



## Cefiro (Dec 6, 2007)

Nooo!! I've been waiting for this game, and now my miniSD has been broke T.T anyone has test it? It's better than 2007?


----------



## XtoupaKoulaTaMpa (Dec 6, 2007)

This game is nice. TOo bad some cards are missing :/.


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmm... I downloaded it but i'm not sure I understand the whole concept of Yu-Gi-Oh. lol seems a little pointless and I don't know what i'm doing with it.
The TV show wasn't too bad though.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome, downloading it now. Time to relive my children's cardgame playing memories without wasting hundreds of dollars on booster packs....


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 6, 2007)

I remember somebody made a hack program for WC07 which let you just hack the save directly. I'm hoping someone else can do that again. Or for someone to finally help me understand how to use the Action Replay in the M3 SD.

When these games have an actual story mode then I have no trouble playing it properly. But when it's nothing but dueling like it has been the past few years, I just want all the damn cards so I can duel.


----------



## aerowalk (Dec 6, 2007)

you will want access to all cards coz the starter deck = lame


----------



## your name here (Dec 6, 2007)

Can I use the AR codes on an emulator?


----------



## Nero (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(aerowalk @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> you will want access to all cards coz the starter deck = lame



Beating people with a Starter deck means true skills.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Downloading now... Even though I have the Japanese ROM on my MicroSD.
Luckily, I haven't started yet..

Can you import your cards from WC2007? I heard there was this feature, but I never got a confirmation.

~Nero


----------



## bobrules (Dec 7, 2007)

OO didn't notice this until now. I'm gonna try it, heard it's pretty good.


----------



## Urza (Dec 7, 2007)

I haven't played in a while, but my FC is 1719 1699 1037 if anyone is up for a game.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 7, 2007)

anyone unlock the structure decks yet ?


----------



## sunasd (Dec 7, 2007)

yep but with AR cheats in no$gba


----------



## dcmspike (Dec 7, 2007)

Good morning & Thanks for this Rom


----------



## Flavor (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> I remember somebody made a hack program for WC07 which let you just hack the save directly. I'm hoping someone else can do that again. Or for someone to finally help me understand how to use the Action Replay in the M3 SD.



I looked at a WC08 SAV file that Rashef sent to me.  It's almost the same format as WC07, so it should be fairly straight-forward to do an editor like http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=46892 for WC08.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Flavor @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Dec 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember somebody made a hack program for WC07 which let you just hack the save directly. I'm hoping someone else can do that again. Or for someone to finally help me understand how to use the Action Replay in the M3 SD.
> ...


Okay that's good to hear, I'm looking forward to it. I'm tired of collecting these cards, I've played so many of these games...


----------



## El Bastardo (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Flavor @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> I looked at a WC08 SAV file that Rashef sent to me.Â It's almost the same format as WC07, so it should be fairly straight-forward to do an editor like http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=46892 for WC08.




That would be nice. And in the meantime I can take my time to update myself on the stand of the game because I did not look at it since I played 2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Would be also nice if the editor would support the "*.0" save file format the new M3/G6 Real are using!!


----------



## azn1111 (Dec 10, 2007)

does anybody else have a problem with the game freezing when trying to tribute?
i use the r4
the rom isn't trimmed


----------



## garrbbage (Dec 18, 2007)

^ i got a similar problem. so far when i was playin the game, any time i see command knight my game completely freezes. i have an r4, untrimmed rom. anyone know wat the problem can be??


----------



## magecaster (Dec 20, 2007)

wow this game has EVERY card!!! LOVE IT!!!! ~_~


----------



## test84 (Feb 1, 2008)

I played 40+ hours on WC 2007, is there changes in gameplay of this one? or just more recent cards/banned list?


----------



## Urza (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> I played 40+ hours on WC 2007, is there changes in gameplay of this one? or just more recent cards/banned list?


What I can tell from playing only World Championship mode, it seems the card list has just been updated.


----------



## Gene98 (Feb 1, 2008)

You didn't understand his question.

There are HUGE changes in singleplayer. Mass of new modes, actual words(not just menus), a lot of fun stuff to find, etc


But multiplayer is still the same, only with tag battle. And new cards/ban lists.


----------



## Urza (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Gene98 @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> You didn't understand his question.


You didn't understand my answer.


----------



## test84 (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it possible to bring my deck from WC 2007 to this one?
and whats written on top left corner of boxshot?

tx.


----------



## EM0rox (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where in the save file I can look how many times I've beaten each person in duel world? (In the actual .sav file) I'm trying to get tournament 3 unlocked, I've beaten 20 level 2 duelists and I've beat level 1 and 2 of the tournament 5 times each now, but level 3 still isn't unlocked. Trying to find out why so I can get the pack for beating level 3 tournament 5 times...

(I currently have 38 packs and the decks in my store...)




To the guy asking, how could there be changes in gameplay? The card game IS the gameplay so unless you're expecting them to change the "rules of the game", the gameplay will never change... 2008 is worth it from 2007 though, I have over 100 hours in 2008 and over 200 in 2007.


----------



## Bald1z (Dec 3, 2008)

azn1111 said:
			
		

> does anybody else have a problem with the game freezing when trying to tribute?
> i use the r4
> the rom isn't trimmed


no i have not had this problem try updating the r4 firmware to 1,18


----------

